# Utoh! Opinions needed! LOL.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay this is gonna be a hard one! They're all so cute! Darn them for being so incredibly adorable! :roll: 
#1








#2








#3


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you wanting to know which one to purchase, or are they all yours??

I personally REALLY like #2 - but I LOVE belly bands for some reason


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute Crissa!! Just from the pics I like number 3 best.  That's gonna be a tough decision for sure!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with Allison! I like #2 also!....because of the gray/blue color it has!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm looking at buying one of them. I like the last two the best but the first one is cute too. *sigh*


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I pick number 3


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Number threee gets my vote; so far she has the most length of body and appears to be the most upright on her feet and legs.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, that is a hard call - 

Yes, 3 has body length, but none are really "set up" to be able to see porportions and what not - I think #2 would have great body length if that left hind leg was pushed back a bit - 

So my vote stays with #2 - Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

#3 for me!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1 has the ears I love

but 2 & 3 are probably better choices.

which ever you get I am sure you will be happy


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, number 3 appears to be the most correct (plus, she kinda looks like Pixie! )
But that is really hard to tell, because they are so young and not really set up.
THEY are BEAUTIFUL though! Awww, I sure hope you get one! Are they going to be registered?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to say # 3.THey are all gorgous and you'll be happy with wichever one you choose!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for your input everyone! 
Katherine that last one does look like Pixie huh? LOL
Yep they're all registerable! I'm still having issues picking. sigh I have to choose kinda soon too cause they need the space.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I said #3 because of her show quality but #1 is my favorite as far as coloring.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL, I kinda need to look more at show quality right now. I'm wanting to show whichever one I get.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, Yay Crissa!! Goodnes, where are they? I want one .
Yep, I would definitely say then #3 is the best conformation-wise. She appears to be the longest, with the most correct feet and legs and the longest, leanest neck. Although I do have a feeling that if I had better photos #2 might also have many of those same qualities.
But, I would definitely say that either two or three would be fine! #1 is very pretty, but her rear pasterns look quite weak (although it could be just because she is really new), and her rump is steep, and she does not have much body length.
But DEFINITELY choose which one you like best . That is most important.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're in NorthEast Oklahoma, for some reason I think that's a bit far for you. lol
Those last two are the two I'm leaning towards but I just can't decide between them! I might try and talk my parents into both. I kinda doubt it though.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, good luck with that. I'd say #3 because it looks like that one has a few spots. But, I really like #1 because it remindes me of Shadow. #2 is rather cute too, though.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would have to go with three if it were my decision, she is longer bodied and higher in the withers. She has more length from hips to pins and by the way they are standing she apears to track more correctly on her feet. 
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd go with 2 or 3, they look to be correct and have nice coloring.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd go with number 3, she has the best overall length of body, she appears that she is going to be tall, and that she is going to have good shoulders.

1 and 2 are pretty but they don't have the body like 3.

They are all beautiful!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

#3 for me too!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually might be getting both! My parents said they'd think about it. (usually it's an automatic no)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

both -- which means which two?

now that is so nice when parents do the unexpected


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I was going to say #2 and #3 but #3 just got sold.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh bummers - well hop on #2 as it seems like she is the next choice from what everone is saying.

Maybe even ask for better pictures of #1 &2


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I have another option. (though I may still get that bottle baby #2) I may also get a baby from the last breeding pair on this page. What do you think about them?
http://www.cbcfarm.com/kidding_schedule.htm
The does name is Eclipse.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sure they would be good to.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

3 does appear long bodied....I dont know anything about dairy goats but I think she looks like the best to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

eclipse looks like a nice doe and with the spotted sire you could get a spotted doeling, for that price - pretty good


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah thats too bad about the third doe kid. I really really liked her. I like Eclipse, though i would like to see a more correct rear leg set and a more roman nose on her. She has really nice ears and is very long bodied. I really like Aliacensis, above her too. though she seems to be a little losse in the shoulders, but it could just be the shadowing. It can be hard to tell froma picture. But i really like that does topline and rear leg set, she is probably going to be the taller of the two does too, her cannons are a lot longer then eclipses.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. I have to say, there is something about #1's front legs. I am sure that it is the way she is standing, but I think her legs might not be all that correct. Like I said it could be that way she is standing, but when I look at them I go with my gut, at the first sight. 
I vote # all the way. I just love the look of her.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Crissa, if I were you....wanting to show...I'd wait and save my money and buy something that is nicer....it would definitely be worth it. Can you go to Nationals in Louisville, KY? A lot of breeders would be more than willing to bring a goat to Nationals if sold.

I am looking at some breeders in OK now...so if I find anything that looks showy I'll let you know.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Crissa i would do the same thing. If you're parents say they will pay a certain amount then save up some more of your money and add to it. Its totally worth it to get the doe you want if you want to show. When selling goats i always ask people what they want in a goat. If they want to show i tell them they are going to pay for what they can get. And it costs the same amount of money to feed a good doe as it does to feed a mediocre doe. get the best that you can afford it will totally be worth it.
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

So far...here is a herd in OK that I think is decent: http://www.dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/ They have some showy stuff.

Still looking...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I think I will save my money although I posted on Nubian talk and I've had some people that have some real nice goats and are willing to work with me.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

You know if you can get a good doe for a good price then go for it! but remember that it is very early in the kidding season. I always hate it when i buy something and though i love what i get ( i wouldn't get it otherwise) I would rather keep my opetion open and then say wow i wish i had waited and got that animal instead. It makes it hard becasue the nice ones get snatched up fast. If you think you might want one you sometimes have to jump on it.
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww I like # 3


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Crissa, what's up? Did you decide on anything? Have you found any other kids yet that you are thinking about or anything? I just got to wondering....


----------

